# Simrad NSS9 Evo 3 vs. Lowrance HDS-9 LIVE



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I just ordered an HDS Carbon 9" for my new build, not enough difference for me to step up to the Live and pass up a great deal- NEW Lowrance HDS9 Carbon with Active Imaging 3in1 Transducer

Either way I like the Lowrance chart screen options better. You can drop "tiles" on your chart screen for various metrics, speed, depth, temp, time etc and close down the side bar utilizing the whole screen while being able to see the basic data.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I recently purchased Lowrance HDS Carbon 12inch from Bass Pro....wurks gud with FMT


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Simrad and to me its not close. There is one huge difference and that is the rotary dial. Way easier to use when running than buttons or touch screen. But you have to go NSS Evo to get that. If you go with the GO units they don't have the rotary dial.


----------



## PolerS (8 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> I recently purchased Lowrance HDS Carbon 12inch from Bass Pro....wurks gud with FMT


Thanks for for post. I am considering the same setup. Can you share a few pics or video of your setup?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

PolerS said:


> Thanks for for post. I am considering the same setup. Can you share a few pics or video of your setup?


Unfortunately I recently sold the skiff, lowrance, and FMT on MS so no pics...call IslaMarine the FMT guys.
Look Simrad with the knob to zoom in and out is the BEST...the touch screens not so much because you have to pinch to expand contract, which is ok at idle but sucks in a chop....the Lowrance models have +/- buttons, not as good as the knob, but better than the touch...the larger the screen the better the resolution.
I couldn't afford the Simrad 12inch, didn't want the touch/pinch screen.. so I bought the 12inch Lowrance with the +/- buttons...the best compromise for me reference resolution, view, and usability.


----------

